# Moving Grrrrrrrrrr ??



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Well i am so dissapointed in my lanlord , and hurt behind it. I absolutely refuse to put my babies in danger all Skin and fluffs. This weekend we bought my boys new bunk bed. So i began cleaning their room moving furniture around and we wanted it to be spotless so my i pull the dresser to clean behind it and what do i find :shocked::shocked::yucky::yucky::yucky: a snake not a garden snake a venoumous red & black diamond shaped designs. I almost had a heart attack. Called had it removed and they killed it it was a copperhead :blink::blink::blink: in my house OMG and it was a baby. SOOOOOOOO i call my lanlord because the man told us mom is around or could be more babies and that an expert need to come and inspect our property and foundation of our home. Well what did she tell me to check the house for wholes and patch them up. :angry::angry::angry: thats your response not OMG are the children ok not ok what can we do to make sure this doesn't happen again i pay 1400.00 in rent for a 3/2 bath home i should be able to live in a safer environment. To give you better history i have had issues with my lanlord when have ants and spider problems she had an exterminator come and exterminate and nothing died. leaks in the roof they fixed thank God. Our borders around the house are rotted from water coming up our tiles because whoever laid their tiles didnt do it corectly.....its time to move im sorry i just had to let it out because if i dont im going to blow up on the wrong people. Thank you for letting me vent :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

OMG! I am so afraid of snakes I don't know if I could ever go back in the house! Run!!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree, I would be freaking out too!!!!! I hope your landlord does the right thing today and works with the exterminator to check out the property. Good luck.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

That is a scary situation...I would have died if I had a snake in my apartment. With all the problems you are having, your best bet would be to move. I know it is easier said than done, but you shouldn't have to put up with such a landlord.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Ursula, that landlord should have relocated your family to a pet friendly hotel until the house was properly inspected and deemed snake free. If there was one, there could be others. I don't even want to think about what could have happened...


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh heavens you vent all you want. Geez, it all may be a blessing in disquise, you will find a better place, without all those things going on. I know it's a hassle, but you poor thing. (hugs)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ursula, this is your (Greek) mother calling: 'GET OUT OF THERE THIS AFTERNOON!" 
You may not know that the strike of a baby snake holds more poison than an adult---and a copperhead has the fastest of all snake strikes!!!!!!!! What if one of your little ones or one of your fluffs were stricken! PLEASE don't hesitate for any reason. Gee, if I could I would be on your doorstep now helping you get out. Let the rest fall where it may---nothing is worth this sort of fear.


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Im in the process kids out fluffs at moms already contacted a realtor not sleeping their poor DH hes having to put some stress on that knee right now but hes a soldier already doing all the leg work for me im requesting the rest of thia week off i pray they approve it i am moving ASAP i already told the lady know i dont care what you do im just moving my lease has been over i was just waiting for her to draw up a new one Thank God she didnt and God truly has protected my babies and us from that snake who knows how long its been in our home and the mand said the travel in two and mom or a nest is around :sLo_grouphug3::sLo_grouphug3:im protective of my family and will never want to put them in danger and will keep them safe no matter what i have to do so yes im moving........i told my landlady you come and sleep in the house oh and leave your pet at home since she has pets i was being really sarcastic do you think i got my point across :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Ursula, this is your (Greek) mother calling: 'GET OUT OF THERE THIS AFTERNOON!"
> You may not know that the strike of a baby snake holds more poison than an adult---and a copperhead has the fastest of all snake strikes!!!!!!!! What if one of your little ones or one of your fluffs were stricken! PLEASE don't hesitate for any reason. Gee, if I could I would be on your doorstep now helping you get out. Let the rest fall where it may---nothing is worth this sort of fear.


 
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::smootch:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Ursula, I'da been out of that house before you could say EEEKKK!

Glad your babies are removed. The past August, my good artist friend in TN lost their beloved little Maltese mix to a copperhead snake bite outside walking back to the house from the mailbox, on their driveway. It bit and despite their vet's attempt, she died the next morning. They are devastated. Her husband was attached to that little girl by all his heartstrings, just as we are.

I wish you luck in finding another place to live. It's terrible to have to vacate in a moment's notice, but I hope it won't be too hard. Take care....


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I am soooooo glad you are all out of there, and I hope you find somewhere that is wonderful for all of you to settle down soon. 

Oh and Claire your siggy is simply adorable!!! You should make Christmas cards from that painting--- sooooo cute.!!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Maisie and Me said:


> I am soooooo glad you are all out of there, and I hope you find somewhere that is wonderful for all of you to settle down soon.
> 
> Oh and Claire your siggy is simply adorable!!! You should make Christmas cards from that painting--- sooooo cute.!!


Thank you, that was my Christmas card a couple years ago. I have Maltese friends, we all create our own cards, mostly using photographs. I'm quicker at painting my card than trying to execute it on the computer!!! That was done on a piece of canvas. My friends really loved it, one even framed it for her wall....permanently!!!

Thanks so much for the compliment, that means so much to me.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*Ursula I hope you will still beable to get your mail I just sent your Rescue Raffle package prize!!!!*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG.... Sooo glad you are getting out! I know moving is sooo stressful but to me not as bad as living in constant fear!!

Praying you find a new place that is totally WONDERFUL!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I know what you mean about renting and landlords.Must be a south Florida thing. First place I rented was infested w/ fire ants and spiders. A spider bit Al and he had to do to the ER because with in a couple hours the spot on his arm was turning black and the spot was growing... We lost our deposit and half the rent...

The second place, had termites,he had them sopt sprayed but that didn't work. He then was foreclosed on and I got notice the house was sold...when the new owner showed up!
I was told to come up w/ first ,last and a security deposit for the new owner if I wanted to stay,plus they were raising the rent....I asked about the one I already paid to the former land lord and they closed on the house and lied to the title company telling them they'd return it,it was in escrow. It wasn't,I got screwed $4,500 plus I had to pay the new owner $750 for one week so I could go back to Ohio and have help moving out!

I'm so afraid to rent in Florida until we sell our house in Ohio,we're going to wait until we sell to move,then buy,so we don't go through that ever again...

Good luck on your move,I hope the next land lord is vetter,for your babies,fluffy and skin..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Ursula - I am sooooo happy you're out of there. Don't even ask how I would have been. I'm the one who will open a book with a picture of a snake and throw it across the room. :eek2_gelb2: And I'm not even talking about poisonous ones. How scummy landlords can be. I'm sorry you have to move but really, that place is a tragedy waiting to happen. I sure hope she does something before a new, unsuspecting family moves in!!! Good luck and I know it's hard. We're all routing for you and don't worry about venting here on SM. :smootch:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

A coral snake! We once found a snake in the house and DJ put on big thick gloves, caught it, and took it outside. But it wasn't a *coral *snake. I hope those people don't just rent the house to someone else without taking care of the problem. Please do everything you can to assure you will get your deposit back. You should at least have a letter from the person who caught the snake, saying that it is likely that there are more. You should also be able to prove that the landlord did nothing. I'm sure you need that money.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I found a snake on the lanai but luckily it was a scarlet snake not a coral snake,though colouring is very similar!

We use to see black snakes in the yeard,I was scared of them until someone told me if you have a black snake you won't have rattlers....


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh my you must of been really frightened I know I would of been terrified! I have never seen a wild snake only ones behind glass. Do you get many in Florida? We are hoping to go to Florida again next year our favorite place is Bonita Springs in Naples. The snakes won't put us off. This must be a really stressful time for you and especially when you feel like the landlord is not doing the right thing by sorting the problem out. Hopefully you will find somewhere soon and safe to live for you and your family. You are in my thoughts x x


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so glad everyone is OK - hope you find someplace better very quickly!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How terrible! I would be so afraid. I would also report this issue to the city because it is a serious issue that needs to be checked before new tenants move in.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

BeautyBoy said:


> Oh my you must of been really frightened I know I would of been terrified! I have never seen a wild snake only ones behind glass. Do you get many in Florida? We are hoping to go to Florida again next year our favorite place is Bonita Springs in Naples. The snakes won't put us off. This must be a really stressful time for you and especially when you feel like the landlord is not doing the right thing by sorting the problem out. Hopefully you will find somewhere soon and safe to live for you and your family. You are in my thoughts x x


We lived in Naples...we loved it there and hope to go back when we retire...
It's funny we lived in the Weber woods area,just off 951 so still in town. You'd see the ocational snake,I saw a 5 ft rattler,dead on the road...Usually the snakes slither away but I still watch out for the sake of my fluffs...


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

i do have the report form the wildlife guy who came out and his recomendations which is really good to use if i have to go to court it has a picture of the snake where it was located in their room and what type it was and how they believe their could me more or a nesting area too close for comfort. The landlord doesnt even care to see it so. I know i can move but just like you guys mentioned another concern is will this lady rent this house with this problem to another family scares the crap out of me. How do people sleep at night this lady especially:angry::angry::angry:. Now good news same neighborhood beautiful home more modern all update new appliances, 3-2 bath 2900 sq feet. 2 car garage. Just came on the market and we looked at it. Its also a brick house :w00t::w00t::w00t: we loved it wood & tile floors laundry room. 
I cant wait to take pictures to show all of you. WOW i never have found something this easy God is working in my life. Their's a bidding war between me and another person may the best one win :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: im praying like you guys said God has something in store for us better than what we have and im ready. I have been a great tenant for years to this lady and always did everything to take care of her house , yard , painting , fixed everything that within our expertise in the home, my DH was always repairing a bathroom leaks, dishwasher problems and we never took it out of our rent but i kept all my receipts documented and told her every single time. Im ready for a lanlord to do their job. with this new house what i love is their is a specific contract we all sign detailing the landlords reponsibilities and ours much better now lets all pray we get this home :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is really good news! Hope you get the house!!!!:Good luck:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

WE GO THE HOUSE :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: PACKING TIME !!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:cheer:Yeah!!!! Congrats!:cheer:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sounds good Ursula! So thankful w/you! Wish I could help you pack but I would be afraid of more snakes! I have a snake aversion!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

romeo&juliet said:


> WE GO THE HOUSE :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili: PACKING TIME !!!


Fabulous news!!!! I have to say, I was afraid the puppy dogs would be an obstacle to you getting the house. Not all landlords are nutz about having pets (dogs) in the house.

I'm so happy for you, I hope this move will happen fast, just be sure not to pack anything those varmits can get into and go with you!!! EEEKKK!!! :w00t:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats! I thought the pups might be an obstacle as well. That's just wonderful!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Ursula, I am so happy to hear that you found a house so quickly...and a much better house at that! Good for you and your family. Sometimes, what seems like a problem turns out to be a blessing in disguise. Just be careful packing.:w00t:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ursula -- that is just awful. So happy that you will soon be moving.


----------

